# Multi-download Google Play in MIUI



## hockeyhead019 (Oct 15, 2011)

Hey everybody,

Sorr if the the thread title is slightly confusing but I was wondering if the market usually does multiple downloads at once? I noticed it's taking forever to update all my apps lately (groups of 10 or so) and I noticed it's only downloading one file at a time. Does the market usually operate like this or could it be a MIUI problem? I'm on 2.2.10 right now and it's a fresh flash... just curious if anybody else has experienced any issues like this before.

Cheers


----------



## pdc419 (Jun 21, 2011)

No, I believe that's how Google play behaves. I know that that's how it is on all the ROM's I've used on my gnex that I can remember

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hockeyhead019 (Oct 15, 2011)

Yea that's what I figured... did some more digging around and I've heard rumors that VZ is starting to throttle heavy 3G users more... I might be a victim of that







I eat almost 3Gbs/month

Thanks for confirming the G Play question though!


----------



## biggiesmalls657 (Oct 27, 2011)

hockeyhead019 said:


> Yea that's what I figured... did some more digging around and I've heard rumors that VZ is starting to throttle heavy 3G users more... I might be a victim of that I eat almost 3Gbs/month
> 
> Thanks for confirming the G Play question though!


That's not a lot. Verizon offers 4GB data allowance on their tiered data plan. They only (at least verizon)is throttled when the network is congested at particular instance, not at a whole billing cycle like ATT.

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------

